# 1st low tech



## Polleni (7 Apr 2016)

After 5 months sitting empty i finally got around to doing something with the tank i aquired. 

Juwel Rekord 120
TetraTec ex800
2x 5watt led
Westland aquatic soil capped with gravel
Need everyone to play name that plant as i threw away the info cards 

Taken day after planting






IMG_0517[/url] by Ben Cooke, on Flickr[/IMG]

 

Had the flu couple days after so tank was pretty much neglected for 2 weeks. The plant at the back on the left died off completely and the vallis has started to turn brown but everything else seems to be doing well.

Will try an post a recent shot later


----------



## richard powell (8 Apr 2016)

Looks really nice that does mate goes to show what you can do even with low tech tanks


----------



## Polleni (13 Apr 2016)

Cheers fella, tbh i half expected it all to die pretty quicky so already made plans to strip down and setup a neolamprologus tank. But as things stand im getting a nice amount of growth with only a bit of algae on the java moss. Will be adding fish in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Bugnal1 (5 Jun 2016)

Nice looking tank.


----------



## Gee (14 Jun 2016)

Hi how is your tank doing, just an idea you should try to get some dwarf babytears or montecarlo for your carpet plants it will make your aquarium rocking!


----------



## rebel (14 Jun 2016)

Definitely keen for an update!


----------

